# Are these photos of the 2015 Cannondale EVO and Synapse?



## krtassoc

キャノンデール　SUPERSIX EVOとSYNAPSE CARBONに新型105完成車登場 | cyclowired


----------



## vanerven

I hope not....


----------



## nismo73

Looks like the 5800 105 levers.


----------



## fireplug

I would say the black/green synapse is the best of the bunch but even that one is boarder line for me.


----------



## Lombard

From what I can see, it looks like they swapped the colors between the Synapse Carbon 5 105 and Synapse Carbon 6 105.

Or it could just be a matter of slightly different options in Asia.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Seen at the Deer Valley press camp: 2015 Alu Synapse Disc with fenders and old school tires, for those who are into such things...


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

I'm more curious about the being washed in the background. Looks like a Synapse to me. I hope we get to see some 2015 Evos.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ChemicalreAgent said:


> I'm more curious about the being washed in the background. Looks like a Synapse to me. I hope we get to see some 2015 Evos.


Yup, the red one is a Synapse Carbon Disc... Don't have the specs though. The green is also a Synapse but with rim brakes. With the press camp happening right now, pictures and info should start to show up...


----------



## Lombard

Dan Gerous said:


> Seen at the Deer Valley press camp: 2015 Alu Synapse Disc with fenders and old school tires, for those who are into such things...
> 
> View attachment 296877


Is this really a Synapse? It may be the photo angle, but this one sure looks like it has a more aggressive profile than a Synapse - more like an Evo. Not sure I like the green. I'm curious what the red Synapse Carbon Disc looks like - could be nice.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Lombard said:


> Is this really a Synapse? It may be the photo angle, but this one sure looks like it has a more aggressive profile than a Synapse - more like an Evo. Not sure I like the green. I'm curious what the red Synapse Carbon Disc looks like - could be nice.


That's definitely a Synapse. Look at the curved seat stays. The shape is the same as the current models on their website. Also, there is a carbon disc Synapse in the background and on they currently offer one with DA Di2.


----------



## nismo73

Are we totally sure???








Or it's a variant of the Claris model


----------



## Dan Gerous

nismo73 said:


> Are we totally sure???
> View attachment 296948


Yes we are, your silver Synapse on the left is the old, outdated previous generation, not the one introduced last year. The forest green bike I posted is a Synapse Alloy Disc, same frame as this for exemple.


----------



## nismo73

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes we are, your silver Synapse on the left is the old, outdated previous generation, not the one introduced last year. This is a Synapse Alloy Disc, same frame as this for exemple.


You know what's funny is that I just pulled that image from their site just before, but it looks like all the colors and 2015 versions are just appearing now.

Edit: or maybe not...


----------



## Dan Gerous

nismo73 said:


> You know what's funny is that I just pulled that image from their site just before, but it looks like all the colors and 2015 versions are just appearing now.
> 
> Edit: or maybe not...


Maybe your browser has cache issues.... For now, the road models on the website are all 2014, the 2015 line should be there late August-September (but normally, we'll see them from other sources before that).


----------



## krtassoc

2015 CAAD10 'Disk':

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....1_10152461775080762_9073392222101204667_n.jpg


----------



## Dan Gerous

krtassoc said:


> 2015 CAAD10 'Disk':
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....1_10152461775080762_9073392222101204667_n.jpg


Looks nice in that colorway.


----------



## LouisVuitton

Very nice


----------



## Dan Gerous

Updated Slice. Not sure if this replaces the basic Slice or the Slice RS... or both.


----------



## josephr

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes we are, your silver Synapse on the left is the old, outdated previous generation, not the one introduced last year. The forest green bike I posted is a Synapse Alloy Disc, same frame as this for exemple.


Yes...the silver with black/red is the 2013 Synapse 105...Its my everyday road bike and I'm offended that you call it outdated. 
Joe


----------



## macca33

Dan Gerous said:


> Looks nice in that colorway.




Yes, whilst green is my 'thing' that blue colourway looks fairly schmick!

I definitely won't be upgrading to discs in the near future though...


----------



## Dan Gerous

josephr said:


> Yes...the silver with black/red is the 2013 Synapse 105...Its my everyday road bike and I'm offended that you call it outdated.
> Joe


I'm trying to push people to buy new bikes, to help the economy you know? :wink5:

Here is more info mostly on the CAAD10 Disc and that sweet blue/purple colorway.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm trying to push people to buy new bikes, to help the economy you know? :wink5:
> 
> Here is more info mostly on the CAAD10 Disc and that sweet blue/purple colorway.
> 
> View attachment 297131
> 
> View attachment 297132


Any idea when information on the individual models will be released?


----------



## the mayor

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Any idea when information on the individual models will be released?


The 2015 dealer launch is happening right now


----------



## Dan Gerous

More Synapses and Slices... And yes, these are disc specific Ksyriums...


----------



## Dan Gerous

CAAD10 Black Inc. Disc










Synapse Carbon Hi-Mod Di2 Disc


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Any info on the Evo models?


----------



## nismo73

The green/black Synapse - Is that mech Ultegra???


----------



## krtassoc

2015 Supersix Evo 105:

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=35f42ed7b812be96556e80d6d98aa229&oe=5430E642

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....6_10152264186748261_5774811465815400130_n.jpg

2015 Track:

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=9ce62555c7c1a1d8d81b6a86fc2c3f7b&oe=5427741A


----------



## LouisVuitton

Nice, I wonder if Cannondale will release a disc brake version for their Supersix Evo line.


----------



## ParisCarbon

LouisVuitton said:


> Nice, I wonder if Cannondale will release a disc brake version for their Supersix Evo line.


Just my opinion/thoughts, but why is everyone so up on disc brakes on a road bike... cyclocross I can maybe see, but even there is dominately a North American thing.. but there is no requirement for it on the road besides manufacturers coming up with another gimmick...

Just my own personal thoughts... and on that note.. is there anything different on the 2015 evo besides the paint....


----------



## krtassoc

PressCamp ?14: Part II | RKP


----------



## LouisVuitton

ParisCarbon said:


> Just my opinion/thoughts, but why is everyone so up on disc brakes on a road bike... cyclocross I can maybe see, but even there is dominately a North American thing.. but there is no requirement for it on the road besides manufacturers coming up with another gimmick...
> 
> Just my own personal thoughts... and on that note.. is there anything different on the 2015 evo besides the paint....



For me, it makes all the difference when descending with confidence. I can brake later, take a better angle when I'm carving a turn, and I ride often in the mornings in foggy wet weather or sometimes when it's really just damp outside. Disc brakes are your friend when it's raining and you need to stop. In addition, I no longer have to worry about wearing down the carbon braking surface of a carbon wheel. On top of it all, I'm a heavier rider and I can descend a mountain for like 8 miles, riding the brakes all the way down without having to worry about my inner tube or tire popping from the heat on a conventional braking surface of an aluminum clincher or carbon brake surface. 

It's just simply amazing and better braking performance. Safer for myself too.


----------



## Srode

ParisCarbon said:


> Just my opinion/thoughts, but why is everyone so up on disc brakes on a road bike... cyclocross I can maybe see, but even there is dominately a North American thing.. but there is no requirement for it on the road besides manufacturers coming up with another gimmick...


I agree it's probably not needed by many road bikers however I did buy a Synapse Ultegra Disc because of the disc brakes so I could use it for my full fender rain bike. The stopping on it in the wet is amazingly different than rim brakes. I don't notice any significant advantage when it's dry though other than perhaps a tad better modulation.


----------



## ParisCarbon

Fair enough.... I think for me I'm more looking at it from a racers view where they aren't even legal yet in sanctioned races, but the manufacturers are pushing like crazy to get these things on the market! I really hope the bike stores are informing people who intend on racing of this... Ive been racing for 25 years now and never really had braking issues, but where I live its flat as a board in every direction you go!!



LouisVuitton said:


> For me, it makes all the difference when descending with confidence. I can brake later, take a better angle when I'm carving a turn, and I ride often in the mornings in foggy wet weather or sometimes when it's really just damp outside. Disc brakes are your friend when it's raining and you need to stop. In addition, I no longer have to worry about wearing down the carbon braking surface of a carbon wheel. On top of it all, I'm a heavier rider and I can descend a mountain for like 8 miles, riding the brakes all the way down without having to worry about my inner tube or tire popping from the heat on a conventional braking surface of an aluminum clincher or carbon brake surface.
> 
> It's just simply amazing and better braking performance. Safer for myself too.


----------



## the mayor

ParisCarbon said:


> Fair enough.... I think for me I'm more looking at it from a racers view where they aren't even legal yet in sanctioned races, but the manufacturers are pushing like crazy to get these things on the market! I really hope the bike stores are informing people who intend on racing of this... Ive been racing for 25 years now and never really had braking issues, but where I live its flat as a board in every direction you go!!


Disc brakes ARE legal in all but UCI races....which probably leaves you in the clear


----------



## ParisCarbon

the mayor said:


> Disc brakes ARE legal in all but UCI races....which probably leaves you in the clear


I thought sanctioned races such as state/provincial championships they were not allowes/commisaires dicretion??


----------



## Lombard

ParisCarbon said:


> Just my opinion/thoughts, but why is everyone so up on disc brakes on a road bike... cyclocross I can maybe see, but even there is dominately a North American thing.. but there is no requirement for it on the road besides manufacturers coming up with another gimmick...


I happen to agree with you but it looks like we're in the minority.

Considering the new Synapse Carbon 5 105 I just test road has Shimano 105 rim brakes that were so responsive, I kept inadvertently locking up the rear wheel, I see no practical advantage for disc brakes on a road bike other than maybe that you don't have to worry about your rim surfaces ever wearing out.


----------



## ParisCarbon

Lombard said:


> I happen to agree with you but it looks like we're in the minority.
> 
> Considering the new Synapse Carbon 5 105 I just test road has Shimano 105 rim brakes that were so responsive, I kept inadvertently locking up the rear wheel, I see no practical advantage for disc brakes on a road bike other than maybe that you don't have to worry about your rim surfaces ever wearing out.


Yeah.. I've got Super Record on my EVO and Mavic Exalith Ksyrium rims, and I've descended Haleakala from 10000 feet to sea level in Maui in all kinds of crazy weather with no issues several times.. yeah the pads get eaten up over time.. brake pads are cheap and they have worked for past umpteen years now!!


----------



## krtassoc

2015 Synapse HiMod 'Red':

https://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server...6/synapse__25677.1403915718.1000.1200.gif?c=2


----------



## the mayor

ParisCarbon said:


> Yeah.. I've got Super Record on my EVO and Mavic Exalith Ksyrium rims, and I've descended Haleakala from 10000 feet to sea level in Maui in all kinds of crazy weather with no issues several times.. yeah the pads get eaten up over time.. brake pads are cheap and they have worked for past umpteen years now!!


You don't need disc brakes...
Nor do you need Super Record
Or Ksyriums
Or etc etc etc
But it is nice to have working options....isn't it?


----------



## Stumpy2011

krtassoc said:


> 2015 Supersix Evo 105:
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=35f42ed7b812be96556e80d6d98aa229&oe=5430E642
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....6_10152264186748261_5774811465815400130_n.jpg
> 
> 2015 Track:
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=9ce62555c7c1a1d8d81b6a86fc2c3f7b&oe=5427741A


Thx
Love the green Evo
Are you sure it is 105? with Hollowgram Crank ?


----------



## ParisCarbon

the mayor said:


> You don't need disc brakes...
> Nor do you need Super Record
> Or Ksyriums
> Or etc etc etc
> But it is nice to have working options....isn't it?


Options are nice... don't shove it down my throat though... Cannondale has dropped all cantilever CX bikes.. Giant has apparently done the same..


----------



## the mayor

ParisCarbon said:


> Options are nice... don't shove it down my throat though... Cannondale has dropped all cantilever CX bikes.. Giant has apparently done the same..


The same thing happened with cars.
They had hand cranks for starters and the manufacturers jammed those new fangled battery starters down our throats.
It was aweful....and I don't think they are going to catch on.
Oh wait....


----------



## ParisCarbon

We can friendly debate this back and forth forever.. and neither of us are going to win LOL

I'll point this out.. if these disc brakes are so "awesome" even in CX... why was practically EVERY euro CX racer on canti brakes... BUT practically every north American racer is on them... this is my north American manufacturer fad gimmick point...

Oh well... just show me the new EVO.... 




the mayor said:


> The same thing happened with cars.
> They had hand cranks for starters and the manufacturers jammed those new fangled battery starters down our throats.
> It was aweful....and I don't think they are going to catch on.
> Oh wait....


----------



## JasonScottCarter

If anyone has any more pics of the '15 Evo or CAAD 10 models that would be great. Not a fan of the disc brakes. Going to make using my other wheel sets impossible.


----------



## ParisCarbon

Slice


----------



## ParisCarbon

A few slice pictures


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Liking the green...but if you have more Evo or CAAD 10 pics....post away!


----------



## gaff

Dan Gerous said:


> these are disc specific Ksyriums...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297202


i wonder if the CAAD10 is using 135 dropouts, and if the hubs are "special" i.e. like the Tarmac disc.

As a CX Disc bike user looking to get a 'proper' road bike i *really* want to have the same wheel set standard as my CX disc. IE conventional 135 hubs.


----------



## vette

JasonScottCarter said:


> If anyone has any more pics of the '15 Evo or CAAD 10 models that would be great. Not a fan of the disc brakes. Going to make using my other wheel sets impossible.


Same here also,but Ive been waiting a long time for disc brakes(also wireless shifting-its here) ,but gonna bite the bullet and get the disc ,they are superior to the flintstones rim brakes,theres always denial with people & newer ,better technology,disc will eventually be the norm .


----------



## the mayor

gaff said:


> i wonder if the CAAD10 is using 135 dropouts, and if the hubs are "special" i.e. like the Tarmac disc.
> 
> As a CX Disc bike user looking to get a 'proper' road bike i *really* want to have the same wheel set standard as my CX disc. IE conventional 135 hubs.


They are 135 spacing and use standard cog placement.


----------



## Lombard

the mayor said:


> The same thing happened with cars.
> They had hand cranks for starters and the manufacturers jammed those new fangled battery starters down our throats.
> It was aweful....and I don't think they are going to catch on.
> Oh wait....


But think of the extra upper body strength we would all have if we still had hand cranks on cars.


----------



## eriku16

A disc CAAD10 is silly. With that heavy, stiff a$$ fork, on top of the extra weight, it will perform like crap next to a non disc 10, or any previous generation CAAD. No serious racer would ever go near one. There's is NO performance advantage.


----------



## Dan Gerous

eriku16 said:


> A disc CAAD10 is silly. With that heavy, stiff a$$ fork, on top of the extra weight, it will perform like crap next to a non disc 10, or any previous generation CAAD. No serious racer would ever go near one. There's is NO performance advantage.


I don't think they're aimed at racers...


----------



## 4play

2015 SuperSix EVO Black Inc.










2015 Synapse Hi-MOD 22 SRAM Red


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Do you have info on any of the other Evo models?


----------



## gaff

the mayor said:


> They are 135 spacing and use standard cog placement.


and are the chain stay lengths the same CAAD 10 - 40.5mm?

tarmac is 40.5 and did that weird 'because of chain line we moved the cassette inboard' thing.

i see that 2015 TCRs have been shown. But no Defys - likely because they have disk brakes and they want a splash. I hope for disk TCRs *this year* - but i was concerned about the 40.5 chain stay. This CAAD10 gives me hope for a standard 135mm TCR Hopefully Canyon will bring a CF SL Disk 135mm option.

Disc CAAD10
Disc Roubaix
Disc Synapse
Disc BMC GF

Mavic bringing road disc wheel sets

the choices are certainly expanding.


----------



## Dan Gerous

More Synapses Carbon Disc...


----------



## gaff

eriku16 said:


> A disc CAAD10 is silly. With that heavy, stiff a$$ fork, on top of the extra weight, it will perform like crap next to a non disc 10, or any previous generation CAAD. No serious racer would ever go near one. There's is NO performance advantage.


I am nowhere near a racer, but i randomly chose some random midrange examples

105 5700 calliper brakes - ~175g each caliper
kool stop brake blocks ~ 50g per pair.
= 450g

TRP Spyre ~ 150g - each calliper
Spyre disk ~ 85g for 160mm
= 470g

sure more bolts involved, but it is not a huge weight penalty - and certainly something that can be offset somewhere else for too much expense. $50 extra can save a fair bit of weight of your saddle and pedals.

how much extra weight on frame and fork though?

and personally just as a fun 'like to go fast' on the country roads rider. the 'performance' advantage of confident breaking in all weathers (to me is significant) - even for a "summer only" bike regularly getting drenched in mid summer is common. and long 10-20% descents in the rain .... yep i'll get a disc road bike.


----------



## 4play

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Do you have info on any of the other Evo models?


Sorry, just found the 2015 SuperSix EVO Black Inc. picture accidentally.


----------



## krtassoc

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrX2_oCCUAEnDlb.jpg:large


----------



## Lombard

Hmmm. All the pics I see here of 2015 Synapses are disc. Are they even going to make a rim brake model anymore?


----------



## ParisCarbon

Look on the 1st page, post #24... the Synapse at the back hasn't been mutilated...



Lombard said:


> Hmmm. All the pics I see here of 2015 Synapses are disc. Are they even going to make a rim brake model anymore?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

The green evo.....OH MY!!!!


----------



## JasonScottCarter

CAAD10, CAAD8, and CAADX


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

The lack of Evo information makes me think it might be part of the new bike launches that happening this week ahead of the le Tour.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

ChemicalreAgent said:


> The lack of Evo information makes me think it might be part of the new bike launches that happening this week ahead of the le Tour.


Oh no, there is plenty of info out there. Just have to know where to look. My local Cannondale shop showed me all the 2015 Evo's online. They aren't available to order yet though.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Do you remember what groupsets they are offering? I'm most interested in either the Ultegra racing version, SRAM Force 22 or Red 22.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The 2015 cross bikes: so long cantis!

SuperX SRAM Red








SuperX SRAM Rival








SuperX SRAM CX1








CAADX Shimano Tiagra








CAADX SRAM Rival








CAADX Shimano 105


----------



## SundayNiagara

Dan Gerous said:


> The 2015 cross bikes: so long cantis!
> 
> SuperX SRAM Red
> View attachment 297472
> 
> 
> SuperX SRAM Rival
> View attachment 297471
> 
> 
> SuperX SRAM CX1
> View attachment 297470
> 
> 
> CAADX Shimano Tiagra
> View attachment 297469
> 
> 
> CAADX SRAM Rival
> View attachment 297468
> 
> 
> CAADX Shimano 105
> View attachment 297473


Some nice looking colors.


----------



## ParisCarbon

So.. besides having friends in high places, post the pics... or it didn't happen! 




JasonScottCarter said:


> Oh no, there is plenty of info out there. Just have to know where to look. My local Cannondale shop showed me all the 2015 Evo's online. They aren't available to order yet though.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

ParisCarbon said:


> So.. besides having friends in high places, post the pics... or it didn't happen!


Pretty sure the dealer would be unhappy with me taking shots with my phone over their shoulder. Just ask your C-dale dealer.

As for groupsets somebody asked about above. 105 11 speed for sure. Of course Ultegra and Red models. Think I remember a Force model. Rival maybe the new 11 speed. I was more looking at the paint jobs than the specs.


----------



## ParisCarbon

OK.. lets make it simple then.. is it a new frame this year... or new paint jobs? 



JasonScottCarter said:


> Pretty sure the dealer would be unhappy with me taking shots with my phone over their shoulder. Just ask your C-dale dealer.
> 
> As for groupsets somebody asked about above. 105 11 speed for sure. Of course Ultegra and Red models. Think I remember a Force model. Rival maybe the new 11 speed. I was more looking at the paint jobs than the specs.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

ParisCarbon said:


> OK.. lets make it simple then.. is it a new frame this year... or new paint jobs?


Same frame. The green Ultegra one is the best in my opinion. The black edition, and the 105 pics can be seen earlier in this thread. The Ultegra Racing is my 2nd fav I think. It's grey with Red graphics and lettering. The Rival edition has a lot of blue in it...and it's ugly in my opinion.

Was expecting maybe a CAAD11 his year...that didn't happen either.


----------



## ParisCarbon

Strange nothing changed... its been a 3 year run now!! Do you recall of the team edition paint changed at all? Ive got the 2012 version...




JasonScottCarter said:


> Same frame. The green Ultegra one is the best in my opinion. The black edition, and the 105 pics can be seen earlier in this thread. The Ultegra Racing is my 2nd fav I think. It's grey with Red graphics and lettering. The Rival edition has a lot of blue in it...and it's ugly in my opinion.
> 
> Was expecting maybe a CAAD11 his year...that didn't happen either.


----------



## 5DII

2015 Supersix Evo

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10448766_675709029164357_4646904533601286177_n.jpg


----------



## jumbojuice

Wish the 2015 CAAD10 could be changed to PF30... but it's not happening, right?


----------



## gaff

Am i imagining this or are the shimano equipped disc 10/synapses specced with 140mm rotors and the sram ones specced with 160mm?

























i have been looking at the various sram mech / hyd options for rival22/force22/105/ultegra and i believe that shimano 'recommend' 140mm with their road discs, whereas sram 'recommend' 160mm.

Probably a stupid question but i assume the fork mounting points are different, so that a fork design for use with 140mm disc callipers cannot be used with 160mm discs ?

if this is the case the shimano are effectively stopping people using sram disc calipers.

glad another difference in standard is being thrown out there. having 160mm disc wheelsets already (and not really wanting to have to switch the rotors out between bikes) it looks like Sram is the option.

i assume that shimano / sram callipers can be mixed with either sram or shimano brifters?

correct me if i am wrong on any of this.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

ParisCarbon said:


> Strange nothing changed... its been a 3 year run now!! Do you recall of the team edition paint changed at all? Ive got the 2012 version...


That one is kind of out of my price range so I wasn't paying that much attention to the high-mods. When I go back early next week I'll check. Won't have time today, and then they are closed for the holiday weekend.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

jumbojuice said:


> Wish the 2015 CAAD10 could be changed to PF30... but it's not happening, right?


Nope, still BB30. I think Cannondale is sticking with BB30 dude.


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> Am i imagining this or are the shimano equipped disc 10/synapses specced with 140mm rotors and the sram ones specced with 160mm?
> 
> i have been looking at the various sram mech / hyd options for rival22/force22/105/ultegra and i believe that shimano 'recommend' 140mm with their road discs, whereas sram 'recommend' 160mm.
> 
> Probably a stupid question but i assume the fork mounting points are different, so that a fork design for use with 140mm disc callipers cannot be used with 160mm discs ?
> 
> if this is the case the shimano are effectively stopping people using sram disc calipers.
> 
> glad another difference in standard is being thrown out there. having 160mm disc wheelsets already (and not really wanting to have to switch the rotors out between bikes) it looks like Sram is the option.
> 
> i assume that shimano / sram callipers can be mixed with either sram or shimano brifters?
> 
> correct me if i am wrong on any of this.


Let me correct you:

Shimano brakes are far superior in pretty much every way compared to SRAM: better modulation, better feel, better consistency, better reliability... and one other thing is that they manage heat a lot better than most other discs (with their Ice-tech rotors but the overall design of the brakes helps the whole thing stay cooler too) so yes, Shimano are okay with 140mm rotors on the road while SRAM don't recommend it as their brakes overheat more easily. The fork is the same on both bikes though, the SRAM with 160mm rotor probably has an adaptor between the fork and brake caliper. You could use 160mm rotors with Shimano, you'd just need the adaptor. That's the way things have been done for years in the mountain bike world... Basically, you just need to space the brake caliper to match the rotor size, the rest is standard. You can also use pretty much any rotor brand with any brake system, as long as the size is the same.

You can't mix and match levers with brakes from one brand to the other though. They don't have the same fluid volume, don't push the same amount of fluid per lever pull and even more critical, they don't use the same type of fluid. Shimano uses mineral oïl, SRAM uses DOT fluid, using one in a system designed for the other usually kills the seals (especially DOT fluid, that's nasty corrosive stuff that will also ruin paint and such). That's one issue I have with road discs, can't mix and match like on mountan bikes so I, for exemple, hate SRAM/Avid hydraulic brakes, love Shimano brakes but I think I like SRAM's shifting and ergonomics a bit better than Shimano... In the end, I'd still pick Shimano though. Avid/SRAM makes the worst hydraulic discs in the industry IMO...


----------



## 5DII

2015 Supersix Evo lineup... I think there are probably more though


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

JasonScottCarter said:


> That one is kind of out of my price range so I wasn't paying that much attention to the high-mods. When I go back early next week I'll check. Won't have time today, and then they are closed for the holiday weekend.


Can you confirm the Force model when you go back?


----------



## Dan Gerous

The Team Cannondale Evo bikes for le Tour... Not sure I like the top tube graphics, but the rest is nice.

















Peter has this one though:


----------



## JasonScottCarter

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Can you confirm the Force model when you go back?


Will try to, they open back up on Tuesday.


----------



## gaff

I will be very interested to hear how the CAAD 10 DISC handles cross chaining with
135mm rear spacing and short chain stays - I have read a rival 22 review on slowtwitch that says that on the S WORKS Roubaix (with 41.5 chainstay) there is no rubbing using 50/34 &. 32/11. Having read the bike rumor article on 135mm road chain line (which claims that sram and shimano won't supply OEM for shorter than 42 chain stays - and the FSA chainline ribbing advice (within bikerumor article) ... I hadn't held up much hope of a 135mm standard rear on either CAAD or TCR Geometry - and the 'move inboard cassette hubs on the disc Tarmac supported this.
I certainly hope for a disc TCR with standard 135mm but I would be nervous about the cross chained chainline catching on the big ring.


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> I will be very interested to hear how the CAAD 10 DISC handles cross chaining with
> 135mm rear spacing and short chain stays - I have read a rival 22 review on slowtwitch that says that on the S WORKS Roubaix (with 41.5 chainstay) there is no rubbing using 50/34 &. 32/11. Having read the bike rumor article on 135mm road chain line (which claims that sram and shimano won't supply OEM for shorter than 42 chain stays - and the FSA chainline ribbing advice (within bikerumor article) ... I hadn't held up much hope of a 135mm standard rear on either CAAD or TCR Geometry - and the 'move inboard cassette hubs on the disc Tarmac supported this.
> I certainly hope for a disc TCR with standard 135mm but I would be nervous about the cross chained chainline catching on the big ring.


That's not much of an issue if you ask me, big ring - big cog combos will work even better than on road bikes with normal narrow rear hubs. Small ring - small cog wont be as good, but why would anyone want to use those gears, even if they worked flawlessly?


----------



## gaff

Dan Gerous said:


> That's not much of an issue if you ask me, big ring - big cog combos will work even better than on road bikes with normal narrow rear hubs. Small ring - small cog wont be as good, but why would anyone want to use those gears, even if they worked flawlessly?


yep. they are not ideal, but i am embarrassed to say i sometimes look down and think whoops.

My concern was more for misshifting should you get yourself into that situation.

thanks for your comments/advice before regarding shimano brakes vs sram. I *was* leaning towards a sram rival HRD group as i fancy a change. price wise the best deal is probably buying an 6800 ultegra group and the the RS685 or for slight saving 105 with RS685. (probably $200 cheaper than ultegra).

I imagine the 'ultra level' RS685 shifter would improve shifting, over 105 shifters.

I had looked for real-life reviews of the shimano hydraulic but not really found much - likely because it is DI only (until now). I guess that there had been problems they would have been reported. Unfortunately the IceTech centre hubs are out due to centre lock.

Any idea when review sites will be reporting on the new CAAD 10 models?

Hope Giant,and Canyon announce their disc road range soon 
(assuming they both make that move)


----------



## ParisCarbon

If you goto the Blog Cannondale page on facebook theres almost 50 pics of the 2015 line from the Oregon dealer gathering...


----------



## gaff

So the Rival disc 10 has internal cabling whereas the Supersix doesn't?

View attachment 297558

View attachment 297559


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> So the Rival disc 10 has internal cabling whereas the Supersix doesn't?


There are 4 different SuperSix Evo frames... 3 of them have rear brake cables internally routed, one has not. From top of the line to entry level:

- Evo Nano carbon, only found on the Evo Black Inc. It's a no-expenses spared Evo, under 700gr, it's more or less the same weight and thus shares the lightest production frame on the market title with the much more expensives Cervélo RCA and new Trek Émonda.

- Evo Hi-Mod, the original Evo.

- Evo non-Hi-Mod, same frame as the Hi-Mod but with less high-modulus carbon to save costs, it weighs a little more. Actually, both the Hi-Mod and non-Hi-Mod have a few different carbons, both use a mix of Hi-Mod and lower-Mod carbon, just in different proportions.

- And the entry-level Evo was introduced when they stopped making the non-Evo SuperSix. It's similar to the non-Hi-Mod but to save more costs (mostly manufacturing time) it has the rear brake routed externally... So I can't see your pictures but, only the entry level Evos have full external routing, the others only have the gear cables extrnally routed.

I'm guessing the Evo will probably get internal gear cables too when they re-design it eventually. It's often heavier and it's more a PITA to change cables but it's cute and most consumers want it...

And concerning your concern that the 135mm rear hub could lead to more risks of misshifts, I wouldn't be concerned either, what it might do is make a bit more noise if you are on the small chainring and getting close to the smallest cog of the cassette (chain against the front derailleur's cage or against the big ring), when you hear it, that's a reminder to get on your big ring! 

I did see a few non-magazine/media reviews of Shimano's hydraulic brakes, they are getting pretty much only very positive reviews... The thing is, the Shimano disc brake calipers and lever internals are pretty much based on their mountain bike disc brakes, which are like their road offering: trouble-free, durable, great feeling and modulation, performing consistently... (everything the SRAM/Avids are not IMO). Some weight weenies (and Shimano sponsored cyclocrossers) even use XTR calipers instead of the road calipers, they work just as wonderfully but are a tad lighter...

I used to be a SRAM kind of guy (on the road as well as mountain gearing, not braking) but now that the market is shifting toward discs on the road, I went with a Evo with Dura-Ace to prepare myself to never use SRAM again, just because I don't want to have their discs from years of bad experiences on mounatin bikes (it's been around ten years, and they still have not figured how to do good brakes, so I have zero hope for them)... I still prefer the hoods shape of SRAM compared to the Shimanos... but I can live with it... or go with Campagnolo!

And from my experience with Shimano, top of the line tech always trickle down the line, just with heavier materials, less luxurious finish and manufacturing processes, but performance usually is pretty close even on cheaper groups once they're updated with the new tech/features...

Ouf, that was long, sorry for that.


----------



## gaff

Dan Gerous said:


> Ouf, that was long, sorry for that.


very much appreciate the time you took to offer your experiences.


----------



## SwimCycle09

Anyone else not a fan of discs on the CAAD 10?? The new blue/purple paint scheme is awesome but it looks like a cross bike with those discs on it. I think disc brakes are fantastic but on the racing frames like the Evo and CAAD 10, not sure its entirely necessary. Especially with how good some of the newer caliper brakes are now. I thought the same thing when I saw the disc equipped Tarmac. Discs on the Synapse is a great move and makes a lot more sense to me given what that bike is designed for.


----------



## Dan Gerous

SwimCycle09 said:


> Anyone else not a fan of discs on the CAAD 10?? The new blue/purple paint scheme is awesome but it looks like a cross bike with those discs on it. I think disc brakes are fantastic but on the racing frames like the Evo and CAAD 10, not sure its entirely necessary. Especially with how good some of the newer caliper brakes are now. I thought the same thing when I saw the disc equipped Tarmac. Discs on the Synapse is a great move and makes a lot more sense to me given what that bike is designed for.


This debate has been going on for over a year for road bikes, 2-3 years for cross bikes and I remember people arguing against discs on mountain bikes many years ago... My opinion is, as of now that road discs are not yet interesting on pure road bikes. Brake power is not an issue, rim brakes provide more than enough to lock both wheels with skinny little tires. Modulation of good hydraulic disc is better though and the fact that they're effortless to squeeze, even after 5 hours in freezing cold or rain is good... but is that really needed? Depends for who but are these advantages good enough to forget the additional weight? Not sure either, especially for racy bikes... In a few years though, disc-specific rims will be lighter but frames, forks, hubs wont be that much...

As for the looks, well some like it (I don't mind it, fork crowns and chainstay bridges look very clean while hubs look busy). My guess is, as companies in the market shoves road discs down our necks, we'll probably get used to the look. But as a huge chunk of roadies are really pro wannabees, as long as the UCI wont allow discs in road races, it wont become the norm.


----------



## Lombard

Whew! No rim brakes on 2015 Syanpses? Am I ever glad I got a hold of a 2014 Syanpse Carbon 5 105!

I'm another old school guy who has never been convinced that the advantages of disc brakes outweigh the disadvantages. That new 2014 Syanpse Carbon 5 105 has Shimano 105 rim brakes that lock up if you're not careful! I really don't think I need any more braking power than that. I also have an older full suspension mountain bike with V-brakes and even after emersing the rims though standing mud puddles, they stop just fine even when wet! I rented a mountain bike with cable disc brakes a few years ago and the braking power was downright scary!

If discs provided better modulation, that would be an advantage. The only other advantage I can see is not having rims wear out. I mostly see it as nothing more than a higher maintenance item - need a fluid reservoir + lines that somewhere down the road, could be prone to leaking. And how do you adjust the pads anyway when the discs warp and you have rubbing?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lombard said:


> Whew! No rim brakes on 2015 Syanpses? Am I ever glad I got a hold of a 2014 Syanpse Carbon 5 105!
> 
> I'm another old school guy who has never been convinced that the advantages of disc brakes outweigh the disadvantages. That new 2014 Syanpse Carbon 5 105 has Shimano 105 rim brakes that lock up if you're not careful! I really don't think I need any more braking power than that. I also have an older full suspension mountain bike with V-brakes and even after emersing the rims though standing mud puddles, they stop just fine even when wet! I rented a mountain bike with cable disc brakes a few years ago and the braking power was downright scary!
> 
> If discs provided better modulation, that would be an advantage. The only other advantage I can see is not having rims wear out. I mostly see it as nothing more than a higher maintenance item - need a fluid reservoir + lines that somewhere down the road, could be prone to leaking. And how do you adjust the pads anyway when the discs warp and you have rubbing?


These are not all the 2015 bikes... Still rim brake Synapses in the line...

But, superior modulation is THE advantage of hydraulic disc brakes (don't judge discs on crappy cable-actuated which, as you found out, are not worth it IMO, they're powerful but that's not required, they have all the cons of rim brakes and discs: high maintenance, no modulation, heaviest setup possible...).

And, good hydraulic brakes require LESS maintenance. No cables/housings to get dirty/sticky that require getting changed or lubed, pads adjust automatically for wear so you don't even have a barrel to turn now and then. Good discs, well setup are the most trouble free, have the best modulation...

And again, from my experience on mountain bikes, Avid/SRAM are not good... I'm not saying we need discs on the road, but if you're curious and want to try and judge them, try Shimanos hydraulics, they're a charm...


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Dan Gerous said:


> These are not all the 2015 bikes... Still rim brake Synapses in the line...
> 
> But, superior modulation is THE advantage of hydraulic disc brakes (don't judge discs on crappy cable-actuated which, as you found out, are not worth it IMO, they're powerful but that's not required, they have all the cons of rim brakes and discs: high maintenance, no modulation, heaviest setup possible...).
> 
> And, good hydraulic brakes require LESS maintenance. No cables/housings to get dirty/sticky that require getting changed or lubed, pads adjust automatically for wear so you don't even have a barrel to turn now and then. Good discs, well setup are the most trouble free, have the best modulation...
> 
> And again, from my experience on mountain bikes, Avid/SRAM are not good... I'm not saying we need discs on the road, but if you're curious and want to try and judge them, try Shimanos hydraulics, they're a charm...


Eh....I am not 100% against road disc brakes. I just dread the fact that my other wheelsets can't be used on a bike like that...so for now...that kind of bike just isn't for me.

If I was just getting into road cycling and a bike with disc brakes was my first bike that would be different. But I have 3 wheelsets and I swap them out depending on the ride, and for cleaning, etc...


----------



## fueledbymetal

Any word on the max tire clrearance for the 2015 CAAD10 & Synapse Disc bikes?


----------



## Lombard

Dan,

your point is well taken. My experience with discs have been either cheap ones or when the technology as far as bikes was still having growing pains. I rode with someone who had a mountain bike with discs. One of his pads was rubbing and I had no idea how to correct that. Why it was rubbing is unknown but something was amiss somewhere. Even if I have a wheel slightly out of true due to a hack road repair because of a broken spoke, with rim brakes, I can adjust brakes so they dont rub.

it could very well be one of those things like that I used to think carbon fiber bikes were a waste. Then I rode one and my opinion changed.

But I still don't get that hydraulic discs don't require maintenance. Just like with cars, you still must change fluid every so often, don't you?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Jason: you have a good point about wheel compatibility, but then again, the market will always move on. I can't use my 10 speed cassettes on my Dura-Ace 9000 11 speed bike for exemple... Heck, even many wheels from 2 years ago can't be used with current 11 speed groups. We aren't forced into it yet and while I can see myself getting a disc brake road bikes eventually, it's not for now.

fueledbymetal: I don't know about the CAAD10 max tire size yet, the fork seems to have enough room for bigger than 700x28, the seatstays too but I haven't seen the chainstay area up close and that's usually the area that limits tire sizes. For the Synapses, I think you can go over 700x28 but I can't say for sure just how big you can go.



Lombard said:


> Dan,
> 
> your point is well taken. My experience with discs have been either cheap ones or when the technology as far as bikes was still having growing pains. I rode with someone who had a mountain bike with discs. One of his pads was rubbing and I had no idea how to correct that. Why it was rubbing is unknown but something was amiss somewhere. Even if I have a wheel slightly out of true due to a hack road repair because of a broken spoke, with rim brakes, I can adjust brakes so they dont rub.
> 
> it could very well be one of those things like that I used to think carbon fiber bikes were a waste. Then I rode one and my opinion changed.
> 
> But I still don't get that hydraulic discs don't require maintenance. Just like with cars, you still must change fluid every so often, don't you?


Yes, but some brake systems can go for seasons before they need to be bled. I have a bike with Shimano XT brakes dating back from 2005 and they have yet to need a fluid change. They still work perfectly. Sure I don't put as much milage on it as I would on a road bike, but you usually use them a lot more in a lot less distance on trails... and it has dealt with sub freezing temperatures without a hitch as I used that bike to train in canadian winters.

Usually, rubbing pads on discs means they were not installed/aligned properly. There are cases of sticky pistons that are either due to crappy/cheap brakes but often, it's easily fixed by cleaning the pistons and adding a drop or two of compatible lube.


----------



## Lombard

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes, but some brake systems can go for seasons before they need to be bled. I have a bike with Shimano XT brakes dating back from 2005 and they have yet to need a fluid change. They still work perfectly. Sure I don't put as much milage on it as I would on a road bike, but you usually use them a lot more in a lot less distance on trails... and it has dealt with sub freezing temperatures without a hitch as I used that bike to train in canadian winters.
> 
> Usually, rubbing pads on discs means they were not installed/aligned properly. There are cases of sticky pistons that are either due to crappy/cheap brakes but often, it's easily fixed by cleaning the pistons and adding a drop or two of compatible lube.


I don't recall what brand of disc brakes those were that I experienced. I doubt that either the disc mountain bike I rented, nor the friend's bike I tried to fix were very high end stuff.

I don't think you can really go wrong with Shimano anything. I'm less confident about SRAM though I know there are others here that swear by SRAM products.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

OK, for some who have asked. Went back to the shop today.


I can confirm, Evo Ultegra Di2 (it's white and black). There is also a Dura ACE Di2 High Mod if you are interested as well.


The racing edition Evo (non high mod) is Force 22 this year. One of the better paint jobs as well. CAAD10 racing edition is also SRAM Force this year with very similar paint job.


The Rival edition is the new Rival 22 (11 speed). I question their color layout on this one.

I also noticed, no compact crank options unless you get the high-mod that gives you the option of standard and compact with the full hologram crankset. All cranks on all Evo's / CAAD 10s are mid-compact (52/36). They have gone to 11/28 cassettes to compensate for that. No 11/25 cassettes stock.


All Evos Rival edition and above give you a Cannondale hologram crank arm, but with FSA chain rings. The 105 Evo is a FSA Gossamer mid-compact crankset.


They also give you Cannondale Pressfit 30 bearings instead of the cheap FSA BB30 bearings on all Evo's as well (with the exception again of the 105).


A few pics in the thread below.


----------



## JasonScottCarter




----------



## Lombard

JasonScottCarter said:


> They also give you Cannondale Pressfit 30 bearings instead of the cheap FSA BB30 bearings on all Evo's as well (with the exception again of the 105).


Does Cannondale actually make their own bearings or are these Cannondale Pressfit 30 bearings another brand re-badged?


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Don't know if they are re-badged or not. 

Also note, even with the ugly color, Cannondale does give you a full SRAM Rival crank on that option. So that is one that doesn't have the FSA chainrings.


----------



## SundayNiagara

JasonScottCarter said:


> View attachment 297727
> View attachment 297728
> View attachment 297729
> View attachment 297730
> View attachment 297730


No can see.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Can someone post pix that identify the various models?


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Thanks Jason!

Was the MSRP listed for the bikes?


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Been told, take current 2014 pricing, and add $50. But retail will vary by dealer of course.


----------



## Jffullum

Hi all,
I'm very interested in the new Synapse. Does anybody have more info on the line up, specs and price? I saw a few pix but that's it. Specifically interested in Sram red or force 22 with disc. 
Any info would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

There is a SRAM red edition. can't remember if that one specifically had disc. no Force option that I saw. However, they have a SRAM Rival Disc this year. And it's the new Rival 22, so it's 11 speed. Rival is a very good groupset. Price will be on par with what the current Synapse Rival price is.


----------



## Jffullum

Thank you for sharing that info. 
I see a grey synapse (71 graphic) with white tape and saddle that looks to be Sram. Is that the Rival one perhaps?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

JasonScottCarter said:


> View attachment 297733
> View attachment 297732


The brushed alloy and silver frames....looks like I am buying a 2015 frame


----------



## tjerkdb

thnx JasonScottCarter for all the info. Do you happen to have any information on when these bikes will hit the dealers and when they will be available for order?


----------



## Lefty2341

Any idea what the specs are on the Black/Green Synapse w/ the Shimano brakes? Hydro brakes I assume w/ Ultegra?


----------



## JasonScottCarter

I didn't look at the Synapse stuff in much detail cause they don't interest me at all. So I can't comment on those...sorry.

As for availability, you can order them now, and depending on model/size/color choice, you can get them anywhere between middle of August to beginning of September.

Blog Cannondale on Facebook has about 90% of the catalog in pictures up:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152220000111592.1073741931.169721311591&type=1


----------



## Jffullum

Any idea what the weight of a Synapse Hi-Mod red disc would be? (approx)
under 15lbs?


----------



## JasonScottCarter

I doubt it would be under 15 Just over 15 sounds more like it. The current High-Mod SRAM red weighs 14.8 in size 56....add the disc breaks and you are just going to be over the 15 pound area. Still very light for a endurance style road bike!


----------



## gaff

any info on the weight and price of the SRAM Rival 22 Hydro CAAD 10 model? size 52/54?


View attachment 297794


----------



## josephr

Any word on the geo of the 2015 CAAD-X and the Super-X? This past year I finished DK - Half-pint and considering the DK200 next year. I'm contemplating a CAAD-X vs. Niner RLT/BSB or Kona Rove (steel). As a Cannondale junkie, just wondering if the CAAD-X might have a taller head-tube and longer chainstays vs. the Super-X. 
thanks!
Joe

note-I'm still not committed to a sponsor for next year.


----------



## krtassoc

Cannondale ?2015??????????????vol.2-(?????????????-?????)

(Are those Cannondale-Spec'd wheels on some of the 2015 bikes?)


----------



## Lefty2341

Why are they spec'ing 28mm tires on all the new synapses?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lefty2341 said:


> Why are they spec'ing 28mm tires on all the new synapses?


Because more and more people want them, especially people who are looking at a bike like the Synapse... Bigger tires are more comfy and on dirt and gravel, they behave much better since they can be run at lower pressures and have more grip. They also have less rolling resistance at the same pressure as smaller ones. To most people who don't race, these are much more wanted features than saving a couple of grams and a be a watt or two more aero. I think it makes sense on these bikes.


----------



## Jffullum

Any ideas how much the Synapse Hi-Mod Red disc and Ultegra disc will retail for? $6000ish?


----------



## Dan Gerous

krtassoc said:


> Cannondale ?2015??????????????vol.2-(?????????????-?????)
> 
> (Are those Cannondale-Spec'd wheels on some of the 2015 bikes?)


Yes, there are a few bikes with Cannondale wheels (not sure who manufactures the parts to Cannondale's design or if they're made in-house or just rebranded parts). The ones I saw are the C-Zero disc, they're on the Synapse HiMod SRAM Red Disc, Synapse Ultegra Disc and the CAAD10 Black Inc. Disc. These have disc only carbon clincher rims, straight pull butted spokes and center-lock hubs... Looks nice, no idea about weights and widths.


----------



## Lefty2341

Jffullum said:


> Any ideas how much the Synapse Hi-Mod Red disc and Ultegra disc will retail for? $6000ish?


If the past is any indication, RED offering will be more expensive. 2014 difference between these 2 offerings (Hi-MOD) was over $1700. This year they both have Carbon wheels but Ultegra has C-Zero (Cannondale?) and RED has another brand (Vision?)


----------



## Sentry2505

Lefty2341 said:


> If the past is any indication, RED offering will be more expensive. 2014 difference between these 2 offerings (Hi-MOD) was over $1700. This year they both have Carbon wheels but Ultegra has C-Zero (Cannondale?) and RED has another brand (Vision?)


I just ordered a 2015 Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra Disc a few days ago. Was told I'd probably have it by mid September. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jffullum

Sentry2505 said:


> I just ordered a 2015 Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra Disc a few days ago. Was told I'd probably have it by mid September. Looking forward to it.


retail price??? thanks.


----------



## Sentry2505

I don't know what the Official retail price is. I had made a deal to buy a 2014, but we couldn't locate one with the 61 frame. The 2015 is costing me quite a bit more. But with the disk brakes and the carbon wheels, I guess I wasn't too surprised.


----------



## gaff

i wonder er if the Mavic Krys Disc wheels are centerlock.




Dan Gerous said:


> More Synapses and Slices... And yes, these are disc specific Ksyriums...





Dan Gerous said:


> View attachment 297201











on the front model (specs???) those *look* like the centerlock Freeza discs....?

find it hard to believe that 6 bolt ice tech rotors wouldn't work just as well with shimano hydraulic disc. leaning towards shimano hyd. but the centerlock only thing bothers me. i imagine that users will be SOL if the had problems / failure with non-centerlock non-Freeza discs.


----------



## Jffullum

I found Euro pricing online.
CANNONDALE 2015 / ROAD 2015 / ENDURANCE - Bike Taller

I don't know if the price structure is different than in the US but that would make the Synapse Hi-Mod RED a $8000 bike and the Synapse hi-mod Ultegra $6000. That's a big jump from the 2014 model if it's correct.


----------



## Lefty2341

Jffullum said:


> I found Euro pricing online.
> CANNONDALE 2015 / ROAD 2015 / ENDURANCE - Bike Taller
> 
> I don't know if the price structure is different than in the US but that would make the Synapse Hi-Mod RED a $8000 bike and the Synapse hi-mod Ultegra $6000. That's a big jump from the 2014 model if it's correct.


Giant just released their 2015 Defy advanced lineup with prices and they match the spec list of the new Synapse. Their Hi-Mod Ultegra equivalent with Carbon wheels will run just under $5K. I assume the Synapse will be right there within $100.


----------



## gaff

Lefty2341 said:


> Giant just released their 2015 Defy advanced lineup with prices and they match the spec list of the new Synapse. Their Hi-Mod Ultegra equivalent with Carbon wheels will run just under $5K. I assume the Synapse will be right there within $100.





Lefty2341 said:


> Giant just released their 2015 Defy advanced lineup




from article
can anyone identify the rotors on the Advance SL 0?


It is using the shimano hydraulic disc calliper withZipp 202 Disc wheels, that assuming they are stock are using Zipp 188 Disc Brake Hubs, that i believe are 6 Bolt and not centerlock.


They certainly don't look like FREZZA rotors (no inner 'fins'). 
They are 140mm.


So much for “”Shimano Recommends”


----------



## onemoreshot

My local dealer in the US says that only the Rival 22 and Ultegra are available for 2015 as disc models. This was surprising based on the number of models shown above.


----------



## jumbojuice

onemoreshot said:


> My local dealer in the US says that only the Rival 22 and Ultegra are available for 2015 as disc models. This was surprising based on the number of models shown above.


Any detail on the complete weight of CAAD10 Rival 22 disc?


----------



## onemoreshot

jumbojuice said:


> Any detail on the complete weight of CAAD10 Rival 22 disc?


I was looking at the Synapse. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mudslinger

onemoreshot said:


> My local dealer in the US says that only the Rival 22 and Ultegra are available for 2015 as disc models. This was surprising based on the number of models shown above.


My girlfriend is set on getting a carbon Synapse, and is waiting for the 2015 models to hopefully get a disc brake option. The 2014 Ultegra carbon Synapse is in her price range but doesn't have disc brakes.

Any new details on which of the 2015 carbon Synapse models will have disc brakes and prices?


----------



## PoopdeVille

Local dealer told me the Synapse Hi Mod Ultegra Disc is ~$5,500 MSRP. They just received their catalog two weeks ago. One step up from there was the Di2 version. I didn't ask the price. I didn't ask what one step down was.


----------



## mudslinger

PoopdeVille - Thanks for the reply.

The Cannondale website shows the 2014 Synapse Hi-MOD 3 Ultegra with an MSRP of $4,450. If your correct that the 2015 version is $5,500, then that is a huge step up in price. I wonder what the additional $1000 brings?

Looking at the 2014 Synapse line-up, I see 4 top-end models designated as "Hi-MOD," and 4 lower-end models designated as "Cabon" (not that there is anything low-end about a Carbon Synapse).

Since the Hi-MOD Dura Ace had discs in 2014, my guess that Cannondale has extended the disc brakes to the rest of the "Hi-MOD" bikes, but not the "Carbon" bikes.

Or, will some/all of the Carbon Synapse bikes get disc brakes for 2015?


----------



## mudslinger

Srode said:


> ... I did buy a Synapse Ultegra Disc because of the disc brakes so I could use it for my full fender rain bike.


Srode - Was that a "Hi-MOD" model or a "Carbon" model?


----------



## PoopdeVille

mudslinger said:


> PoopdeVille - Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The Cannondale website shows the 2014 Synapse Hi-MOD 3 Ultegra with an MSRP of $4,450. If your correct that the 2015 version is $5,500, then that is a huge step up in price. I wonder what the additional $1000 brings?
> 
> Looking at the 2014 Synapse line-up, I see 4 top-end models designated as "Hi-MOD," and 4 lower-end models designated as "Cabon" (not that there is anything low-end about a Carbon Synapse).
> 
> Since the Hi-MOD Dura Ace had discs in 2014, my guess that Cannondale has extended the disc brakes to the rest of the "Hi-MOD" bikes, but not the "Carbon" bikes.
> 
> Or, will some/all of the Carbon Synapse bikes get disc brakes for 2015?


In addition to the disc brakes, it has fancy carbon rims.


----------



## mudslinger

"Disc brakes and carbon rims." Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Lombard

mudslinger said:


> Looking at the 2014 Synapse line-up, I see 4 top-end models designated as "Hi-MOD," and 4 lower-end models designated as "Cabon" (not that there is anything low-end about a Carbon Synapse).


The ones they call "Hi-Mod" have a higher percentage of high modulous carbon fiber which translates into a ligher bike of the same strength and stiffness. The non-Hi-Mod versions are still top notch, just a tad heavier. For most of us though, we wouldn't even notice. Where you are really paying is for the higher end component groupsets.


----------



## mudslinger

Lombar - Thanks.

I see the "Carbon" models top out with the Ultegra group set, whereas the "Hi-MOD" models start with the Ultegra group set and top out with Dura Ace Di2.


----------



## Lombard

mudslinger said:


> Lombar - Thanks.
> 
> I see the "Carbon" models top out with the Ultegra group set, whereas the "Hi-MOD" models start with the Ultegra group set and top out with Dura Ace Di2.


Yes. It is assumed that if you're willing to pay extra for a Hi-Mod frame, you're also willing to pay extra for top of the line wheels and components.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Anyone has a link to the 2015 Catalog ?


----------



## shinbone

JasonScottCarter said:


> Blog Cannondale on Facebook has about 90% of the catalog in pictures up:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152220000111592.1073741931.169721311591&type=1


i've tried this link 3 or 4 times in the last couple of weeks and unfortunately it appears the page has been taken down.


----------



## shinbone

It's been a couple of weeks, any new info on the Synapse Carbon and HiMod models with disc brakes? Release date? Firm price info?


----------



## ph0enix

Don't know about pricing but part_robot posted a link to the dealer catalog in another thread:
http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/15_C_DEALERBOOK_NAV.pdf


----------



## shinbone

Thank for the link! That is the first "official" info I've seen on what will be offered in 2015. Very helpful to at least know what to expect.

I see there are a bunch of options with disc brakes.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Lookie lookie what I got! 2015 Cannondale Evo 3 Ultegra. Only thing I switched out is the saddle and the wheels.


----------



## Horze

jumbojuice said:


> Wish the 2015 CAAD10 could be changed to PF30... but it's not happening, right?


It's Unnecessary.


----------



## rsdowdy

Very Nice! Thanks for the pics! And...congrats!

rsdowdy


----------



## shinbone

Another few weeks have gone by - anyone with any information on when the 2015 Synapse Carbon and Hi-Mod models will be in stores?


----------



## Lefty2341

I called (2) dale dealers in DFW and they are telling me dealer website says X-Mas!!


----------



## shinbone

X-mas?! That sux!


----------



## Lombard

Lefty2341 said:


> I called (2) dale dealers in DFW and they are telling me dealer website says X-Mas!!


Interesting that Cannondale has them on the website, but they're not sending them to stores till Xmas? Aren't new bikes usually available in October?


----------



## Lefty2341

Lombard said:


> Interesting that Cannondale has them on the website, but they're not sending them to stores till Xmas? Aren't new bikes usually available in October?


They originally told me October time frame but now the dealer website says X-Mas


----------



## shinbone

Hmmm . . . The middle of winter for the northern hemisphere seems like a really bad time to be releasing new bikes. I wondering if they are having production problems?


----------



## Sentry2505

When I ordered my HI-MOD Ultegra Disc back in July, I was told the availability date was 15 September (Today). But I was also told that if I wanted the regular Ultegra (non Hi-Mod) Disc, that it wouldn't be available until January. No word yet on where my ordered bike is at, but will post something when I know more.


----------



## shinbone

I just talked to my LBS who moves a lot of Cannondales. He said the Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra Disc should be available on November 3rd. He said the release date has indeed been pushed back a few times. 

He also said the release date of all the 2015 Cannondale bikes varies by model and the Synapse Carbon models (non-Hi-Mod) will be available sometime in December, and the women's Synapse models available sometime in January.

I would guess none of this is written in stone, though.


----------



## Sentry2505

My 61cm HI-HOD Ultegra Disc was originally supposed to be available this week. I was told today that it's "supposedly" going to be available around November 7th :mad2:


----------



## Patator

JasonScottCarter said:


> Lookie lookie what I got! 2015 Cannondale Evo 3 Ultegra. Only thing I switched out is the saddle and the wheels.


Hi JasonScottCarter,

Very Nice! Thanks for the pics!

What weight for your bike after switch saddle and wells ?


----------

